# The Marists..??



## Chris (May 12, 2007)

http://www.maristmissions.com/index.htm

Has anyone ever heard of them? 

Sounds like a sect of hyper-catholics..??


----------



## Staphlobob (May 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> http://www.maristmissions.com/index.htm
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of them?
> 
> Sounds like a sect of hyper-catholics..??



Yes, I'm quite familiar with them. No, they're not a sect of hyper-catholics.

Instead, they are very much mainline RCs doing typical RC missionary work. They're likely very liberal in their point of view (e.g., "If you want peace, work for justice" types), and certainly a member of the antichrist church, what with their idolatry of Mary, etc. But they're certainly not out of the ordinary for Romanism.


----------

